# Looking For A Slice Of Life With Foxes



## GottyFox (May 22, 2022)

(Before I post this, I will note I am not experienced in making threads) I am interested in a slice of life comic with foxes, specifically dormmates kind of plot or something like that, or something similar. Thank you in advance.


----------

